# MG Fry for sale



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay so originally I wanted to wait a couple of weeks for these guys to grow a bit more before selling them but I really need the space so I'm offering them now. These guys are the smaller ones from the growout so they will be quite small, but they should grow and color up for you in no time.
Here are the parents...



















Some of their siblings...




























*Note: The fry for sale do not look like the above yet. The ones above have been jarred for a few week which is why they're colored up.The fry I send should look like that in a couple of weeks if they are jarred.*

I could only send out *3 *shipments at this time so that's all I'm selling for now. I have one large box and 2 smaller ones so I would prefer to sell 4-5 fry to one person (to ship in the large box together) while in the smaller boxes I could only fit in 1-2 fry (Maybe 3 but I'm not sure....I will have to check). So first come first serve.

Prices

For 4-5 fry- 4 fry $35; 5 fry $45
For 1-3 fry-$10 each

Shipping

Priority- $18

Express $35; $35-40 for the large box

Send me a PM or E-mail if you're interested or if you have any questions....Remember I won't be doing this until another few weeks so don't miss out.;-)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Guy BTW, I can only ship within the continental US...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gosh your fish are just gorgeous!!! I wish I could buy from you right now, but no time and no money.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Omg amazing! I wish you could sell to Canada. They are SO pretty.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the siblings are stunning! the parents are beautiful! if i had the money and space, i totally would. i adore raising fry. >3>


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Aw man... I live in Australia 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

hoafegiuhaegihe
I live in Canada! LOL.
I LOVE their colors. If I could, I would buy a few! argh!
They are beautiful though.
I am sure they are going to snatched up quite quickly!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments you guys...Hopefully they sell soon.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

You might have to put them on aquabid. :C I'd snatch up 5 females, but I'll be away for the summer. If you haven't sold them by late August. I'll buy some.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ide love one but I just dont have the 28 dollars to spare


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You are getting pretty good with that camera Beat!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Could you post some pictures of the parents? It's not showing their photos in the original thread. ):


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hehe thanks Karen...

@Afishtale They're not showing on this thread?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

No, on the first post you said there were pictures of them, but they didn't show up..


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah, those are lovely girls....

Alas, there is no room at the inn, currently....

If I land a 55 gallon in the near future, I will keep your girls in mind!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully this works...


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

Which county do you live in California?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

What type are they in finnage? They are beautiful and I wish I could buy a pair ... alas, no monies.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the more i look at the bottom one(male?), the more i realize... his colors are almost identical to Ichi's! :O finally! the mystery of Ichi's color may be solved!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bettame, I'm in Riverside County....And the fry are HM's and DT's.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

So I still have the 3 boxes...Come on everybody these guys are ready to go! ;-)


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Wish I could too but upgrading my fishroom so it'll take a lot of cash! Since they're all going in a 10 gallon divided 3 ways. So basically 3 gallons for each I'm so excited hopefully by then you'll have a new batch of fry up! Then I think I may take that kwl deal


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I could but I have 0 money for fish right now. Maybe in a few weeks when they're bigger.....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully people buy these guys...I need the space lol


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep any males that look like the momie and in 2 weeks when I get my ten gallon ill shoot ya through paypal


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to get a double tail boy so so badly, but i am about to move. If you still have them by the end of may i will totally buy one from you!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep in mind though guys, in another 2 weeks or more, I might start charging a bit more depending on how they grow...That's why I'm offering them straight out of the growout now...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay guys last bump...Prices are now negotiable. Send me a PM if you're interested or if you have any questions...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Some more pictures of the siblings....*

What the ones in the growout look like...










And what they could turn into when they're jarred for a while..










Can you say no to this face? ;-)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

***One shipment is pending***


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And that deal ^^^ fell through soo 3 shipments are still available. Come on guys help me out here._Prices are negotiable._ There's more pics of siblings in the "MG Juvies growing up" thread.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I could but there is just NO way. I can't even afford shipping. It really sucks


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Baby sorority and 2 unsexed...*

Jackie will you be able to take your trio in about a month?  If so I'll hold 3 for you, just tell me what tail types. I'm going to choose who I'm going to keep for breeding after Convention. The rest of the jarred ones, I'm selling.

Well anyways, since these guys aren't selliing, I'm trying this. Pretty much I spent my morning pulling some fry out. So instead of a "whatever I net is what you get" deal, I took pictures. :-D 

Baby sorority (4 girls) These females are EXTREMELY cute and will be nice breeding stock once grown. They would be perfect for a sorority since they're growing up together.
$30 for all 4

















































And I also pulled 2 unsexed ones...

This little one,has an egg spot but he's more "finny" than the other girls and it's ventrals are slightly longer. So needless to say s/he has me confused :-?. S/he has some nice branching and potential though.
$6








And I'm having the same problem with this one.:roll: Nice form on this little one though. To be honest, I was actually tempted to jar this one for me...I mean look at that dorsal! S/he has some nice potential as well.
$8


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly, I'd love to have an mg but my mom would kill me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Jackie will you be able to take your trio in about a month?  If so I'll hold 3 for you, just tell me what tail types. I'm going to choose who I'm going to keep for breeding after Convention. The rest of the jarred ones, I'm selling.


I hope so but honestly I don't know. Since I'm moving on my own I have a lot of start up expenses I have to get out of the way before I even think about it. If I did get them I would want one male DT, one male ST, and a female ST.

I would like to wait until they're breeding ready before making a decision. I can't afford to buy anything that is not ready to spawn immediately.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Another deal...*

Jackie, okay I totally get where you're coming from about waiting for them to be breeding ready...

Well anyways here's another deal for you guys...

*2 DT females **$16*

































And also guys, I found 2 more boxes so now here are the shipments I can send:

4-5 fry: *1*
1-2 fry:* 3*
1 fry:* 1*

PM me if you have any questions. :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can order free boxes from USPS


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If you shipped to Canada I know I'd have a baby or two  *jealous*


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr.V, I actually found out about that a few days ago lol....I'll probably order some later today.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Some more pics....*

This is a picture of one of the girls from the sorority deal.....








And this is a DT from the "2 DT females" deal....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This little guy is pending....


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

How much would it be to buy and ship 1 to houston?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

It depends on which one you buy and it should be $18 priority and $35 express....


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

What about 1 female?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I PM'ed you.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It's awful how tempted I am right now for a DT female. ... Ah!

I can afford it, but I've got 2 fish with severe columnaris, and 4 other females in QT in little gallon tanks sitting all over my house. not to mention the males... One more might make the boyfriend go a little insane. lol... Maybe once this whole issue is done and over with, and if you have any left over, we may have to talk!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@Metalbetta, I'm sure I'll have some females left by the time everything gets sorted out.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the fish I posted above wasn't taken after all so he's now back up for sale...


----------



## Donnasbettas (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Where do you live?


----------

